# soccer clubs in Mexico City



## kabb (Jul 4, 2014)

We are considering a move to Mexico City with our two children, ages 10 and 12. Our 12-year old son is big into soccer and we are looking for information about soccer clubs in the area. Which club(s) are near Polanco and what is the process/timeline for getting into them? Any information would be much appreciated.


----------

